
Show HN: Simple Deep Learning Tutorials using Microsoft Cognitive Toolkit - irsina
https://github.com/astorfi/CNTK-World/blob/master/README.rst
======
smortaz
From a sister group at msft: you can load & run the notebooks using
[https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com).

When you create a Library, select +New from GitHub and enter the above path.
It’s free, but no gpu support :(.

~~~
yodon
Very cool! Though you might want to encourage whomever manages that page to
open it on their phone. There is something wrong with the column width
calculation which makes the tiles unreadable.

~~~
smortaz
I believe we have a bug open on this. I'll check, if not, I'll file. Thanks!

------
mastry
That installation tutorial is a far, far cry from installing Anaconda then
running "conda install tensorflow-gpu". Microsoft has a simpler python-only
installation process [1], but when I tried a Linux installation I encountered
the same errors that other people are seeing [2]. I expected a Microsoft
product at version 2.2 would have more polish than this. Hopefully they will
improve the installation process soon.

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cognitive-toolkit/Setup-
CNT...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cognitive-toolkit/Setup-CNTK-on-your-
machine)

[2] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cognitive-toolkit/setup-
lin...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cognitive-toolkit/setup-linux-
python?tabs=cntkpy22)

------
malux85
For the Microsoft shops out there, our Deep Learning platform SignalBox
([https://SignalBox.ai](https://SignalBox.ai)) supports CNTK and we support
deploying to Azure, if you’re interested please reach out!

/shameless plug

------
king_magic
I’ve been doing a lot of work with CNTK lately (and for the most part I quite
like it compared to TensorFlow), but there are two things in particular that
need to be addressed before I think it can gain wider traction: support for
batch normalization on CPUs (right now bn is GPU-only, which means a lot of
Microsoft’s examples only run on Windows/Linux machines with GPUs, not
something everyone has immediate access to always), and macOS support (even
CPU-only support). I think those things are table stakes for any deep learning
framework.

That said, it’s great to see the author’s work here - CNTK documentation can
be a bit hard to come by.

~~~
irsina
Thanks for the kind words and directions.

------
garysieling
If you have this information, one thing that would be really helpful with this
type of tutorial is to know how long it took to train the models when you
tested them last (and what it cost).

------
cabalamat
On the install page [https://github.com/astorfi/CNTK-
World/tree/master/docs/tutor...](https://github.com/astorfi/CNTK-
World/tree/master/docs/tutorials/installation) it would be nice if it says
which version(s) of Ubuntu are supported.

~~~
irsina
Thank you so much for your attention.

------
wodenokoto
After looking at brainscript I'm more and more drawn to the idea of building
the network outside the data wrangling environment.

Do you have any experience with brainscript and can you comment on developing
with it compared to python api?

~~~
irsina
It looks really simple but I do not have any experience on that.

------
meow_mix
What the world really needs right now is another deep learning tutorial

~~~
averagewall
Not warranted. From the article: "CNTK is new and it's hard to find easy-to-
use code examples and tutorials for learning by doing!"

